# WWII Aircraft Museums



## acascoman (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone know if there is a WWII aviation museum in Germany? I am in Ramstein until 9 October and have a three day weekend in which I was hoping to find a few WWII museums. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Andy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.bb62museum.org/airmus.html#g

Should help a little, couldn't see any that close (Frankfurt/Stuttgart). I'm sure a native German could help better than myself.


----------



## acascoman (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you Gnomey. This is certainly a great start.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Andy,
the biggest is in Berlin,have a look at this side:
Foerderverein des Luftwaffenmuseums der Bundeswehr Berlin Gatow - Home
Kladower Damm 182, Berlin - 030 3687-2601

In case you are posted in Ramstein, contact the German delegation to CC Air
Greetings
Yamabushi


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 30, 2010)

acascoman said:


> Anyone know if there is a WWII aviation museum in Germany? I am in Ramstein until 9 October and have a three day weekend in which I was hoping to find a few WWII museums. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Andy




You have: 

Luftwaffe Museum near Berlin (includes a Me 163, Me 262 and Bf 109G)
Sinsheim (has a really nice collection of WW2 aircraft, tanks and equipment including Bf 109G, Fw 190A, He 111 and Ju 88 and a Ju 87 wreck)
Speyer (same as above, is actually an annex of the Sinsheim museum)
Deutsches Museum (some really nice aircraft including a Me 262 and Me 163 and Bf 109E)
Oberschleissheim (Includes He 111 and Do 24)

I can get you links to the museums tonight when I am off of work.


----------



## Yamabushi (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Andy,
in case you're still looking for museums here are two more:
Technik Museum Sinsheim und Speyer | technik-museum.de
Sinsheim
appr. 130 km from Ramstein
Aircraft Me109, Fw !90, He111, ju88
http://www.miltaerhistorisches-museum.bundeswehr.de
Dresden
600 km

cheers
Y.


----------

